
Building Web Analytics at SpiderOak - implicit_none
https://spideroak.com/articles/building-web-analytics-at-spideroak
======
uberneo
[http://snowplowanalytics.com/](http://snowplowanalytics.com/) \-- this is an
another Open Source project which you can use in house and a loads and loads
of predefined metrics and documentation.. but I agree the approach here is
simple and rock solid, plus you have complete control of it. Just wondering if
JSOB datatype is used to store the unstructured data into Postgres?

~~~
implicit_none
Snowplow looks very promising but we ruled it out because of the dependency on
AWS. And we use the hstore data-type.

~~~
uberneo
I did the similar thing but with nodejs to collect and process the events and
Postgresql JSONB for storing the events .... i see the advantage on this
approach is that i dont need to do much for structuring the data in node as i
am just dumping this unstructured data directly into JSONB column , but i
believe in your case you are structuring it first in Django and then storing
it in hstore .. I totally agree with you about the Visualisation .. thats the
hard part .. in my case i have totally unstructured events but still i managed
to use a simple node app to give me the data back by querying JSONB .. was it
easy to query HSTORE??

